# Eredivisie Holland Outright 08/09



## DarkLight (Jul 30, 2008)

PSV Eindhoven 2.30 
Ajax 2.40 
Feyenoord 5.50 
AZ Alkmaar 21.00 
FC Twente 26.00 
Heerenveen 34.00 
FC Groningen 51.00 
NAC Breda 51.00 
NEC Nijmegen 51.00 
FC Utrecht 101.00 
Roda JC 101.00 
Vitesse Arnhem 101.00 
Den Haag 251.00 
FC Voldendam 251.00 
De Graafschap 501.00 
Sparta Rotterdam 501.00 
Willem II 501.00 
Heracles Almelo 1001.00 


PSV, Ajax or Feyenord.


----------

